# Trying to find Windsong Golden Retrievers from Bloomington, IN



## maus (Sep 20, 2009)

I found Wynnsong goldens. The breeders are listed as Jill and Peggy Walters in Bloomington. I didn't find a website for them but they seem to be listed on K9data for a dog listed as *WYNNSONG LITTLEST ANGEL. *You might try them.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes!!!! That's it!!!! Thank you Maus, what a mind saver.... not finding their site was driving me nuts!!! Lol!


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I will just have to keep looking for their site.... hopefully I can find it soon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You might try contacting what I'm assuming would be their local GR club and asking if they have contact info for Wynnsong Golden Retrievers. 
Southern Indiana Golden Retriever Club 
Evelyn Walker
2233 E. Powell, Evansville, IN 47714
(812) 477-1618

If that's the wrong club, you could also try White River Golden Retriever Club by my recollection is that club is more for around the Indianapolis area. Good luck with your search!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

